# DUI



## cpoplaski1234 (Apr 7, 2019)

I was wondering if any COs would know if a Misdemeanor DUI would disqualify me during the background check during the hiring process. I’ve called the HR department and could not get a clear answer. Thank you.


----------



## Jrod6 (Mar 24, 2017)

DUI, 209A (violation) and any drug related arrests/ crimes are usually 99.9% No Go.


----------



## cpoplaski1234 (Apr 7, 2019)

I do have a security clearance for my current position. I didn’t know if that would help.


----------



## Edmizer1 (Aug 27, 2006)

It depends on the disposition of the first offense OUI. In many cases, these dispositions are not actual "Guilty" findings but some sort of alternative dispositions. If you have a straight "guilty" it will be next to impossible in MA to get a job which requires a firearm because you will be statutorily disqualified.


----------



## Bananaman (Apr 8, 2019)

Jrod6 said:


> DUI, 209A (violation) and any drug related arrests/ crimes are usually 99.9% No Go.


Boots been in the academy for a few weeks and now he's an expert.
A lot of screws have gotten on with DUI's, as long as enough time has passed. Usually 5 years.


----------



## cpoplaski1234 (Apr 7, 2019)

Great. Thank you.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Hmmm, best talk with an attorney. Mass is a tough state


----------



## Bananaman (Apr 8, 2019)

cpoplaski1234 said:


> Great. Thank you.


A good comparison of officers in a similar position to you could be made by reading bypass appeals for the DOC regarding DUI's.


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

The worst you can get is a “no”. Just be honest. 

But if you got popped for DUI in the last 3 years don’t be surprised if you get passed over.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Thought 1996 was the cutoff date. Anything after that was considered a felony because you could potentially be incarcerated for over two and a half years.

Not sure what a DUI misdemeanor is unless that's an out-of-state thing. If it's deemed a misdemeanor and continued without a finding . . . . .

They have attorneys that charge big bucks to get you out of these kinds of situations. After a conviction the process gets pretty tough. Trying to reopen the case and getting the charge reduced or thrown out and then of course the Holy Grail of a them all - Governor's pardon !

Of course just goofing around. Find an attorney that specializes in this sort of thing and take the mystery out of it.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

pahapoika said:


> Thought 1996 was the cutoff date. Anything after that was considered a felony because you could potentially be incarcerated for over two and a half years.
> 
> Not sure what a DUI misdemeanor is unless that's an out-of-state thing. If it's deemed a misdemeanor and continued without a finding . . . . .


A first offense OUI is a misdemeanor. A 3rd offense OUI or OUI with death/serious injury is a felony.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Thank you for the education sir


----------



## Edmizer1 (Aug 27, 2006)

pahapoika said:


> Thought 1996 was the cutoff date. Anything after that was considered a felony because you could potentially be incarcerated for over two and a half years.
> 
> Not sure what a DUI misdemeanor is unless that's an out-of-state thing. If it's deemed a misdemeanor and continued without a finding . . . . .
> 
> ...


In 1996 first offense OUI was a 2 year misdemeanor. After 1996 it became a 2.5 year misdemeanor meaning that a straight guilty conviction makes you ineligible for a LTC.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Edmizer1 said:


> In 1996 first offense OUI was a 2 year misdemeanor. After 1996 it became a 2.5 year misdemeanor meaning that a straight guilty conviction makes you ineligible for a LTC.


That's what I was trying to think of


----------

